# Time to vote in Iraq



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, many people said this would not happen, especially within the time frame Bush had set. Tomorrow is it, and I hope that the insurgents, and the terrorists they have attracted into Iraq see the futility of continuing car bombing their own people. Hopefully by noon our time tomorrow Iraq will have an elected government of their own. Maybe after Sadam's trial they will let a Kurdish representative throw the switch on old sparky.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They just said on the news some one stole a couple hundred Iraqi police uniforms, that really helps!!

I hope it gets back to what it was 40- 50 years ago over there. Some of my older Aunts and Uncles used to travel to those exotic religious places, I remember looking at the pictures they would take. It can be a very beautiful country. I hope the Iraqi people get to see just how beautiful it can be they will surely be thankfull then.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Maybe after Sadam's trial they will let a Kurdish representative throw the switch on old sparky.


You still can't accept that he gassed the kurds in defense of his administration can you?

I really hope that a solid government is established in Iraq if just for the sake of us being able to leave that mush sooner. I also hope that it does a better job than the last leader of Iraq that we helped into power.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT wrote:


> I really hope that a solid government is established in Iraq if just for the sake of us being able to leave that mush sooner. I also hope that it does a better job than the last leader of Iraq that we helped into power.


Me too MT, me too. I wholeheartedly agree.

We were foolish enough to support Sadam in the Iran conflict, but we didn't put him in office. We are not putting the next leaders of Iraq in office either, the Iraq people are doing that today.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> We were foolish enough to support Sadam in the Iran conflict, but we didn't put him in office. We are not putting the next leaders of Iraq in office either, the Iraq people are doing that today.


As I say helped into power, we are certainly not appointing this next guy. Keep me updated on this issue.


----------

